

ZenPayroll (YC W12) Gives Small Business the Tech Tools of Big Business - edawerd
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/03/zenpayroll-gives-small-business-the-tech-tools-of-big-business/

======
vcherubini
I run a very small software consultancy and ZenPayroll is amazing. Very simple
to get set up with direct deposit, very, very highly recommended.

------
jlm382
Great to be partnered with ZenPayroll. Lots of our customers are excited by
the news and our integration.

